# Simple PS border action



## Nagala (Jun 8, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find an action to put a single black line around my pictures in PS? I'm not looking for a site with tons of random borders. Just one with a simple black line. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## cm_assassin (Jun 8, 2005)

The way I generally do this, is to copy the entire image onto a new layer. Then go to 
Layer -> Layer Style -> Stroke. Put the size to whatever you want, change the Position to 'Inside', and choose the colour you want the line to be. Then finally click OK and you're done 

Hope that's what you was thinking of.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 8, 2005)

You could just copy the image onto a black background and size the image a little smaller than the background...leaving you with a black line around the image.


----------



## SLOShooter (Jun 8, 2005)

Double click the layer, in effects choose stroke, inside, black, apply.


----------



## K_Duffer (Jun 8, 2005)

If you have photoshop, this site has some pre-made actions that you can download that will help you create borders.

http://www.atncentral.com


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 8, 2005)

There are so many simple ways for a 1 pixel black line, and you can make your own action.  The above ways all work.  You can also select all, edit/stroke, inside, 1 pixel, OR, set your background color to black, image/canvas size, check relative, add 1 pixel to each dimension.

Making an action is as simple as naming it, and pressing record.


----------



## raider (Jun 9, 2005)

you could also make a black box over your entire pic / set it to 50% opacity / square marquee what you want to delete / hit delete

but mostly I use Digital Matt's canvas size method


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 11, 2005)

Although this won't help a lot of people, there is a great set of tools for Linux called ImageMagick that runs in the command line. Its cool because by entering

#convert -border 20 -bodercolor black *.jpg

I can add a 20 pixel black border to every file in that directory or I can specify only certain files.


----------

